# My life is complete, I can die in peace now.



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I finally did it. I managed to secure a bee yard in San Mateo next to the Olly Frank compound and just look what I caught. In a card board box no less. This is only proof that a cardboard box is more attractive than one of Olly's hive boxes.


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations Charlie. But don't die just yet. Think about all the other swarms yet to be caught......Lol


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Until Charlie reveals the address of this supposed site, I call him a big fat liar with an even bigger imagination.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Until Charlie reveals the address of this supposed site, I call him a big fat liar with an even bigger imagination.


:v:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright, niuce knowin' ya. Go now in peace.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think that location must be some kind of reverse Bermuda Triangle. CCD? No, all the bees are heading to some location in SF!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You have to ponder how big a duffus Charlie really is. I have admitted on this board for years that I do massive bait hive trapping because my winter losses have been 50-80% every year since 2006. And now he is bragging how he is moving into my neighborhood and striving to trap my bees. Sure come on down Charlie, trap as many of my bees as you want and contaminate your equipment and apiaries with what ever is killing my hives. That's one easy way to get rid of my competition, let them hang themselves.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You surrounded the last address I gave up with swarm traps. No way I'm giving it up.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Is that in English? Or did you forget your native language on your recent trip to Venezuela?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

When you guys getting hitched?? You guys are too funny.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

They'll need a lot of counseling first


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

This sounds more like them.

California was the first state to implement the "no-fault divorce" concept. This means neither spouse has to accuse the other of marital misconduct; if the marriage has broken down due to irreconcilable differences, the couple can get a divorce.


----------

